# TSD Pictures



## agemechanic03 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey all, I've just loaded like 185 TSD pictures to my myspace page if ya'll wanna check em out. If not, that's cool. Hope you all had a great Holidays!!!!

PS...If you aren't on my list and u wanna be added....My email address is agemechanic03@yahoo.com or you can use my name Holt

Tang Soo


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 31, 2007)

That's awesome!  A lot of new faces, that's good to see!

Is that Daecheon Beach you guys are at?  Looks like the mud festival...AWESOME!  That was a blast.  Its cool that he took you.  Tell Master Choe that I said hi!


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, the pics with me in it at the beach are the weekend before the mud festival, I didn't go to the festival. Great times tho, will tell Master Choe that you said Hi


----------



## Kacey (Dec 31, 2007)

agemechanic03 said:


> Hey all, I've just loaded like 185 TSD pictures to my myspace page if ya'll wanna check em out. If not, that's cool. Hope you all had a great Holidays!!!!
> 
> PS...If you aren't on my list and u wanna be added....My email address is agemechanic03@yahoo.com or you can use my name Holt
> 
> Tang Soo



I sent you a friend request - you'll need my last name, it's Cohn


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## JoelD (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics, Is your studio a member of the World Moo Duk Kwan?


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 21, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Great pics, Is your studio a member of the World Moo Duk Kwan?



Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 22, 2008)

Master Choe teaches under the Korean Soo Bahk Do Association.  They are affiliated with the World Moo Duk Kwan, but have no ties to the US SBD Fed.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Cap. You know how Choe can be!!


----------



## JoelD (Jan 23, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Master Choe teaches under the Korean Soo Bahk Do Association. They are affiliated with the World Moo Duk Kwan, but have no ties to the US SBD Fed.


 

Got it. So is the currriculum most likely nearly identical to what i do here in the states, then?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry....double post.......


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 23, 2008)

JoelD said:


> Got it. So is the currriculum most likely nearly identical to what i do here in the states, then?


 
hahaha, not even close. The Korean SBD Association doesn't play by the same rules. Without the direct oversight of KJN HC Hwang, they don't have the same level of requirement. You are also dealing with a lot of political issues there. Many of the masters have lower Dan Bons than the KJN. 

They teach the same basic stuff, same forms, they teach Ill Soo Sik and Ho Sin Sul, but a different set, the same basics, etc. There are some minor differences though....I basically had to relearn most of my forms when I got back, just because of the minor differences. I have also had to learn the US Ill Soo Sik and Ho Sin Sul sets, I'm basically caught up now, it has taken about 6 months to get up to where I should be for my rank. The order that things are taught is a bit different as well.

They do share the US's Dan Bon system and ranking system though, so if you earn a rank in the KSBDA, it is very easy to transfer to the US....in fact, if you earn rank in the US, you are automatically enrolled in the KSBDA.


----------



## JoelD (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for the clarification, Buzzy. Soo Bahk!


----------

